# Lyme Disease



## FrumpyWatkins (Nov 11, 2007)

Lyme Disease is a Tick (those little black guys in the woods not on dogs) borne disease you get when they burrow on you and suck your blood. I warn you all now, check for ticks all the time. This shit fucked me up, I had it over the summer. I was forced to settle down for a bit. I went untreated for 4 months and my bones and joints began to lock up, extremely high fevers, constantly sore. Probably didn't help I had mono but I finally went to the doctor and got antibiotics which seriously cured my in 3 days. I lost 15 pounds in 4 months, it was some Auschwitz shit. Seriously never ate anything, ate about 800 calories a day and mainly from liquids. When you are hanging out in the woods the get on you from everywhere and suck your blood, they are called deer ticks but in reality they go after any living mammal. Anyone else ever had it? Some of you might have it and just have no idea, I didn't think I was sick. I just thought I was mad sore all the time and tired from drugs and traveling. Eventually it can kill you but that is like if you're real weak or have it real bad, it basically kills your muscles so your heart get fucked up too. I need to start working out or something cause my muscles are weak as fuck now and its been 2 months since I was cured.


----------



## Grace (Nov 11, 2007)

I was about five when my mother noticed the 'bulls eye' rash on my leg, which is a sign for Lyme's Disease, and so thankfully I went to the doctor and never actually got it. But yeah, Lyme's Disease will fuck your shit up, so be careful. You should also be trying to boost your immune system with daily overdoses of Vitamin C. Exercise will be helpful too, but make sure you're taking in healthy foods and liquids. The best part is that you'll never forget to do a tick check again. The worst part is that once you have Lyme's Disease, it stays in your system forever and weakens immunity.


----------

